# Visitor visa (subclass 600) for my Filipina girlfriend



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys.

I'm an italian guy holding a 457 Visa living in Melbourne.

My girlfriend is from Philippines and i just came back from Philippines to visit her.

I'd like to have her here to visit me in August/September 2015 ( as now she is making her passport) on a Visitor Visa (600).

I have enough money to support her and of course she would stay at my place so it won't be a big expense for me.

She is 22 years old and university student.

She never been out of her country (hope won't be an issue).

A migration agent would cost me too much so I will process the application myself.

I know we need to show she will go back to her country and we'll provide university documents stating she needs to finish her study.

I hope to find suggestions and help with you guys in order to have the visa granted.

Thank you in advance.

I really look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## vdp (Feb 8, 2015)

My suggestion is to specify in the intent date of travel during her semestral break.

School documents and registration must be attached also..

Hope this helps


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi vdp, thanks for your help.

Of course we will do that.

Many thanks.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Did the same thing with my fiancee.

She had been to Hong Kong with me before.

She visited during her semester break.

She submitted her student id and study load. I submitted stat dec of support, letter of invitaion, copy of bank statement and house rates for support and accom.

We did the same when we had her sister out for our wedding recently, same supporting docs.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

And was the Visa granted?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm an italian guy holding a 457 Visa living in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi
You biggest problem will be convincing the DIBP that she has compelling reasons to return to the Philippines at the end of her visit. Her being a student, and not having a history of travel will most likely it more difficult. 
Usually things like having a substantial job, a letter from her employer stating her job will be held for her until her return, titles to any property she owns, etc are good evidence to provide to support her application. 
You can write a letter of invitation stating that you will support her during her stay.
Young single females frequently get denied a visa, my wife's cousin has been denied twice in the last 6 months, even though she supplied evidence of work and an employers letter.
Good luck.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Yea, i've been reading that.

But i called the DIBP already and they didn't mention me any of this..

I hope the visa will be granted. This is a genuine application and she will return to her country before her visa expires, it would be bad if the visa won't be granted.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Yea, i've been reading that.
> 
> But i called the DIBP already and they didn't mention me any of this..
> 
> I hope the visa will be granted. This is a genuine application and she will return to her country before her visa expires, it would be bad if the visa won't be granted.


They never tell you anything! Sometimes you can get lucky and they will grant a visa, seems to be luck of the draw.
Both times my wife's cousin waited 6 weeks for a negative reply.
She has now travelled to Hong Kong(where no visa is required) so as she can provide some travel history for her next application.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Considering the conditions i said - do you think the visa will be refused?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Considering the conditions i said - do you think the visa will be refused?


I am afraid i could not even start to guess!
The cost is not that great so I would take my chance and apply anyway.
However do not book any tickets until the visa grant letter has been issued.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Will they ask me for a ticket and health insurance in advance or can i worry about it once the Visa decision will be made?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Will they ask me for a ticket and health insurance in advance or can i worry about it once the Visa decision will be made?


No they wont ask for a ticket in advance. On the contrary the website specifically states not to make any arrangements until the visa has been granted.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok, i'm really concern about it.

Mine is a genuine application. Looks like i can only hope..


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Nick_It said:


> Ok, i'm really concern about it.
> 
> Mine is a genuine application. Looks like i can only hope..


The applications for my wife (my gf at the time) and subsequently her sister were both successful.

But from talking to people it really does seem like they just throw a dice with yes or no on it and decide that way.

There is no logic.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> The applications for my wife (my gf at the time) and subsequently her sister were both successful.
> 
> But from talking to people it really does seem like they just throw a dice with yes or no on it and decide that way.
> 
> There is no logic.


Finger cross.
I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## sugarstoned (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

Maybe get her to enroll early for the next semester and include it when applying? Coming from the Philippines, I know there are some schools/uni that allows you to fo that. I figured it would be compelling that she will be back home for the next semester. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys I'm about to submit the Tourist Visa (600) for my filippina gf.

She has just done her passport therefore she has no Visa history. She has a friend in Perth (same age, same university) which a Visa was granted for 12 months (she has an aunty and got a family stream one though) and also her had not Visa history but the visa was granted.

Do you guys think not having a Visa history might be a reason for the immi to refuse her the Visa?

I called the immi and they told me that as long as she is a genuine visitor and has (we are quite positive as we have strong evidence she will go back) reasons to come back she will be fine.

Looking for experiences and advices.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Hi guys I'm about to submit the Tourist Visa (600) for my filippina gf.
> 
> She has just done her passport therefore she has no Visa history. She has a friend in Perth (same age, same university) which a Visa was granted for 12 months (she has an aunty and got a family stream one though) and also her had not Visa history but the visa was granted.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you can't compare her friends experience in getting a visa as the requirements are totally different. 
If you read through the forums you will see obtaining a vistor visa from the Manila embassy is like buying a ticket in a lottery.
Lack of a travel history is a common reason for rejection. 
The thing they are looking for is the compelling reason to return at the end of her visit.
Evidence such as deeds to property she may own, evidence of substantial savings, evidence of substantial employment, a letter from her employer stating she is on holiday and has a job to return to, evidence that she is enrolled in future studies, all may help support her case.
You can write a letter of support stating you will provide board and lodging and cover her expenses.
In the last 6 months a relative of my wife has been refused a tourist visa twice despite her boyfriend offering support.
As i said it is a lottery as others have been granted visas and have provided little evidence.
It is not very expensive to apply, so pay your money and hope your lucky!


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't understand: I'll do the application online, do i need to fill the 1419 form or not?

Who is going to process the visa? The immi here in aus or Manila?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> I don't understand: I'll do the application online, do i need to fill the 1419 form or not?
> 
> Who is going to process the visa? The immi here in aus or Manila?


Technically She has to do the application (you can do it on her behalf online) it will be processed in Manila.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes of course. I meant on her behalf.

Do i need to fill the 1419 form and attach it online?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Yes of course. I meant on her behalf.
> 
> Do i need to fill the 1419 form and attach it online?


No you just do the whole application online, you can upload your supporting documents .


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Nick_It said:


> Do i need to fill the 1419 form and attach it online?


No -that's what you fill out online.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

So they might reject the Visa only because she has no Visa history?

That would be totally disappointing as the main criteria are be a genuine visitor and have reasons to go back.

Anyway. Finger crossed.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> So they might reject the Visa only because she has no Visa history?
> 
> That would be totally disappointing as the main criteria are be a genuine visitors and have reasons to go back.
> 
> Anyway. Finger crossed.


Yes they have done it to my wife's friends and distant relatives on numerous occasions. They also claimed that they only had a low paying job and there was no incentive to return.
Recently another non sponsorable relative was approved however she provided extensive proof of overseas business travel, bank statements, an employment letter from a multinational company and the titles to 2 condominiums, even with all that evidence it took over 4 weeks to be approved!!
But it is always worth a try, good luck!


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Should I use a migration agent?

I'm just concerned my invitation letter (written by myself) may not be strong enough, even though I did write everything on it.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Should I use a migration agent?
> 
> I'm just concerned my invitation letter (written by myself) may not be strong enough, even though I did write everything on it.


You could if you wish, i can recommend Mark Northam who is on the forum, or Google Mark Northam and associates, he does skype consultations and it may be worth an inital consultation


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Technically She has to do the application (you can do it on her behalf online) it will be processed in Manila.


When we did my sister-in-law's application, I filled out the application for her using my immiaccount and put down my wife as the authorised contact.

It was successful.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm confident with all the documents with have, I'm only afraid my invitation letter might be stronger.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> I'm confident with all the documents with have, I'm only afraid my invitation letter might be stronger.


Its up to you, the strength of your letter doesn't matter as much as the evidence you have to guarantee her return.
If you like send me a PM with what you intend to submit.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Its up to you, the strength of your letter doesn't matter as much as the evidence you have to guarantee her return.
> If you like send me a PM with what you intend to submit.


Thank you very much. Perhaps if you don't mind I might grab your email


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys here I am again.

Just a quick advice.

As i said my gf is a university student that's why I would like to have suggestions.

I did send her some money sometimes. Should I attach that on the application as evidence or it might let the immigration think twice? Like :"he's supporting her - she might seek for work in Australia".

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Nick_It said:


> As i said my gf is a university student that's why I would like to have suggestions.
> 
> I did send her some money sometimes. Should I attach that on the application as evidence or it might let the immigration think twice? Like :"he's supporting her - she might seek for work in Australia".
> 
> What do you guys reckon?


My gf was a student at the time she applied.

Besides standard ID such as passport etc,

All she attached was her student ID and class schedule.

I attached stat dec for support, copy of my bank statement and copy of my rates notice for my house


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

So what should I do ?

Also how should I name my girlfriend on the letter? "Girlfriend" or "Fiancee"


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> So what should I do ? Also how should I name my girlfriend on the letter? "Girlfriend" or "Fiancee"


You should address her as whatever the real status is.

Is she your girlfriend or fiancée?


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> You should address her as whatever the real status is.
> 
> Is she your girlfriend or fiancée?


Excuse my ignorance what's the difference. Never got the real meaning of it.

We are not registered or something if this can help.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Nick_It said:


> Excuse my ignorance what's the difference. Never got the real meaning of it. We are not registered or something if this can help.


Girlfriend is usually dating.

Fiancé is usually engaged.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Canegirl said:


> Girlfriend is usually dating.
> 
> Fiancé is usually engaged.


Ok but how can you establish the status of girlfriend or fiancée?

Still not clear how I should address her.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> Excuse my ignorance what's the difference. Never got the real meaning of it. We are not registered or something if this can help.


Have you asked her to marry you? If you have and she said yes, then you're engaged. You can address her as your fiancée.

If you're neither married nor engaged then she's your girlfriend.

If you have asked her to marry you and she said no, then I think you need to reconsider the relationship


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

...also, you don't have to register your engagement if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> I know we need to show she will go back to her country and we'll provide university documents stating she needs to finish her study.


That was the most important thing that I found on a Visa sponsor in 2012.

The University documents EXPLICITLY stating she needed to finish her course, or all the previous years are wasted, was, I think, vital.
She had no work, no money, no other valid reason to return.
She was my very new girlfriend, and she wanted to visit Australia to see if she liked it. I had known her for 2 months, but only met her 5 days before we did the visa application.

She got the Visa.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys, back again.

It's almost all ready.

I think I'm gonna apply next week.

I'm still reading though and I did read something I'd like to share with you guys.

I've been reading that meeting my girlfriend online might be a reason to get her Visa rejected. Is that true? Should I mention we met online?

What do you reckon?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> Hi guys, back again.
> 
> It's almost all ready.
> 
> ...


I met mine online, chatted for some time online, I then visited, and applied for visitor visa after 5 days while visiting.

No problems, but I was in Philippines when we did the application and got the approval, so was able to travel with her aswell.

I think they fully accept online meetings.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

JandE said:


> I met mine online, chatted for some time online, I then visited, and applied for visitor visa after 5 days while visiting.
> 
> No problems, but I was in Philippines when we did the application and got the approval, so was able to travel with her aswell.
> 
> I think they fully accept online meetings.


I see.

Should I mention I met her online on the invitation letter or not?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> Hi guys, back again.
> 
> It's almost all ready.
> 
> ...


I don't think how you meet would make any difference, it is only when applying for a PMV do you have to meet in person.
There is something else to consider a have you met your girlfriend in person? please don't consider i am being rude but unfortunately a common scam in the Philippines is for people to claim to be someone they aren't in an attempt to get money from foreigners.
I guy i worked with met a "girl" on line and after a few months was considering paying for a ticket for her to come to Australia. He sent me a picture of the girl which i showed to my wife (a filipina), she was immediately suspicious and sent the picture to her nieces in the Philippines who confirmed that it was a picture of a well known Filipina TV presenter! Needles to say when he questioned her about it he heard no more.
Frequently these girls do not exist but are actually guys who are scam artists.
If you are buying a ticket for your friend may i suggest you arrange to purchase the ticket yourself here in Australia and arrange for her to pick it up. That way it cant be cashed in.
Good luck and i hope it works out.


----------



## Nick_It (Jun 9, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> I don't think how you meet would make any difference, it is only when applying for a PMV do you have to meet in person.
> There is something else to consider a have you met your girlfriend in person? please don't consider i am being rude but unfortunately a common scam in the Philippines is for people to claim to be someone they aren't in an attempt to get money from foreigners.
> I guy i worked with met a "girl" on line and after a few months was considering paying for a ticket for her to come to Australia. He sent me a picture of the girl which i showed to my wife (a filipina), she was immediately suspicious and sent the picture to her nieces in the Philippines who confirmed that it was a picture of a well known Filipina TV presenter! Needles to say when he questioned her about it he heard no more.
> Frequently these girls do not exist but are actually guys who are scam artists.
> ...


hahahah guys we have been together 1 month in Philippines recently.

Anyway should I mention on my invitation letter I met her online or not?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> hahahah guys we have been together 1 month in Philippines recently.
> 
> Anyway should I mention on my invitation letter I met her online or not?


I would tell them the full situation of how long you have chatted online, and especially that you have been together in the Philippines for that time.

Tell the Truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth...  That way if you fill in more forms years later (PMV etc) you don't have to try to remember what you said before. Just the truth again. 

And keep copies of the what you have said


----------



## ardale4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

Nick_It said:


> I see.
> 
> Should I mention I met her online on the invitation letter or not?


 I think u have to mention it, to be clean and honest with ur application..Like others said, meeting online is not a big and bad issue..The important thing is u met in person..I've been granted a multiple entry tourist visa which i told them that i met my bf thru online, its him who invited me to go to aus..


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

It's not a big deal that you met online, but play up the fact that you have met in person. My husband and I met online and we were granted visitor visas without any issues.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nick_It said:


> hahahah guys we have been together 1 month in Philippines recently.
> 
> Anyway should I mention on my invitation letter I met her online or not?


Thats great!


----------

